# Herm Sprenger Neck Tech Prong Collar



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was looking for a quick release prong collar because my mom just CAN NOT put the prong collar on chrono properly and no matter how many times I show her how to do it, she continues to do it wrong and I'm scared that one day it'll come undone just when she needs it. The way she does it is instead of squeezing the prongs together and putting them through the two holes, she only puts one through one hole so not only can it easily come undone, it doesn't even function properly.

I couldn't find any quick release prong collars in any of the pet stores in my city so I went to the internet and found this neat looking prong collar

















Here's one that buckles instead of having the martingale feature on someone's doberman









I really like the look, it's sleek, discrete, and looks less 'barbaric' but still (hopefully) functions like one. The prongs look kind of short though and I don't know if that would work with Chrono's thick fur. I was wondering if anyone has tried one of these or knows anything about them?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't see you pics here at work but I have the Herm Sprengers that have a quick release snap on them, they are not martingale styles but look like a buckle collar. That may be what you posted. I do like them a lot.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I do like the look of those! very nice!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think this is a relatively new collar. It looks nice. I like the bolt clasp on it because the old quick release mechanism normally on them is really bad for opening at the most inopportune times. 

I haven't ordered one of these new ones as I have plenty of others and the new are a bit pricey. I am going to get one soon though! People have said they are an improvement in design.

I haven't seen one for less than $50 to $60 dollars or more.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I had to go google it to see it. I don't have that - I have this:

http://www.dogsportgear.com/Quick_Release_Dog_Prong_Collar.htm

There is also a safety prong collar like the one I linked but with an extra loop for the leash as a safety in case the collar pops open.

I like the neck tech.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to see that one in person. The prongs look really small and I'm wondering if it would be effective on a GSD thick coat.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ooooo Momma likes the look of that. $50 though? I'd have to get it from somewhere with a lenient return policy. 

I've found smaller prongs have more of them so they were more effective than the larger pronged collars. This could just be my close coated dogs though. I've only had one stock coat in the last 10 years. He was my husband's dog and I didn't walk him much.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I ended up ordering it just now. I can part with the $60 because normal prongs around here are like $50 anyway and they aren't quick release nor do they look like a pretty necklace. I just hope I got one big enough. I'll post pictures of it whenever I get it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be very interested in how you find it. I've had my eye on it.

I notice that you are in Canada. Where did you order it from? I'm always hesitant to order from the US because of brokerage fees that may be charged depending on how they ship.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been using that one over a month now. Works good. You won't be sorry. It's light, good looking and works.....


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWI'd be very interested in how you find it. I've had my eye on it.
> 
> I notice that you are in Canada. Where did you order it from? I'm always hesitant to order from the US because of brokerage fees that may be charged depending on how they ship.


I ordered it from http://www.dogsportgear.com/ It's sort of confusing but I think this site has two store locations, one in Canada and one in the US, so it ships within canada from the canadian store. It's not really clear about what kind of shipping it's using but I think it's canada post.



> Originally Posted By: FredDI have been using that one over a month now. Works good. You won't be sorry. It's light, good looking and works.....


Thank you for your input! Does it work as well as a normal prong collar?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it does. I have the original Herm Sprenger prong that I use to use. I like it because it's stylish (doesn't give that bad dog impression to the public) Control is good, just a flick of the leash.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I made my own quick releases with the small snapper like in the first picture. 

I do like the looks of the first picture, kind of snazzy. I am not sure how much would actually show on my coats.

Val


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

This is the prong I use. It is a Herm Sprenger (small links) woven thru with leather. It has the easy clasp also. The only thing is that it is not adjustable so you have to size it correctly.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Syaoransbear, I've bookmarked the site. I'll wait for a report from you how you like it. The more thumbs up the better!

I wonder it if is easy to adjust to the right size. What size did you get? I don't know how they measure.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

the http://www.dogsportgear.com site is Canadian - they do the bulk of their business with the US, so the site is geared towards US shoppers, and do have an office in the US for that purpose. If buying from Canada, you won't have to pay customs charges, and shipping will be Canada post. If you have any questions, email them directly - they have excellent customer service. 

I love their products and the prices are very reasonable!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWThank you Syaoransbear, I've bookmarked the site. I'll wait for a report from you how you like it. The more thumbs up the better!
> 
> I wonder it if is easy to adjust to the right size. What size did you get? I don't know how they measure.


On these collars it's kind of goofy. The size 19 is supposed to be 19", but when you put it in your cart it says: 

Collar 24"
Size: 19 

And the one that's size 24 says: 

Collar 24"
Size: 24

I think it might be a typing error although that would be cool if they sent one that was 24" so then I have some extra links.

I got the 19" one because Chrono's neck is 17". The person who owns the doberman in the picture in the original post said on a forum that it is harder to adjust than other prong collars, but I guess you really only have to adjust it once since it's a quick release collar.




> Originally Posted By: Castlemaidthe http://www.dogsportgear.com site is Canadian - they do the bulk of their business with the US, so the site is geared towards US shoppers, and do have an office in the US for that purpose. If buying from Canada, you won't have to pay customs charges, and shipping will be Canada post. If you have any questions, email them directly - they have excellent customer service.
> 
> I love their products and the prices are very reasonable!


Thank you for the information. I think I might order more from them when I run into some extra money.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

It came today and I like it quite a bit, but I'll have to do some tests with it involving my boyfriend's cat that he likes to chase. So far it actually seems better than a regular prong collar. I tried it on my thigh and gave a few good yanks and it pinches more on the side that doesn't have the quick release which is what I suspected would happen.

Word of warning though, these are pretty small collars. I measured chrono's neck and it's 17 inches around so I bought the 19 inch one, and it JUST BARELY fits. It might even be too tight. Either way I'm already ordering new links. It's probably a good idea to get the 24" one unless your dog's neck is less than 15" thick.


















I'll take some better pictures when I get my good camera from my boyfriend's house later.

I'm hoping that if these get popular they'll make them a half inch thicker because it's quite hard to see the collar since the top of it is where the chain goes and the rest is fairly furry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewww I like the looks of this!! Am off to a dog show tomorrow will have to see if there are any..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks nice. Thanks for the posting. I think I will give this one a try.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What exactly is quick release ? Would you guys recommend this for a beginner ? Or a different one ? The one in my link looked like a good one:
http://www.dogsportgear.com/herm_sprenger_prong_collar_with_live_ring.html


----------

